# Abzocke durch provozierten kostenpflichtigen Rückruf



## Anonymous (15 April 2002)

=> Abzocke nicht nur über 0190-Nummern

Habe gestern einen Anruf erhalten - ohne dass das Handy geklingelt hätte.   Habe Rückruf aktiviert, ohne Nummer (0067793501) zu prüfen. Ich hörte dann die ersten beiden Sätze eines belanglosen Dialogs und habe das Telefonat sofort beendet, weil mir dann doch aufging, das hier was nicht stimmt. Die Nummer ist übrigens von den Salomonen!!!  :evil: Ich tippe auf Abzocke und erwarte meine nächste Telefonabrechung mit besonderer Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Heiko (15 April 2002)

Danke für Deinen Hinweis!

Über ähnliche Methoden findest Du verschiedene Informationen auf dialerhilfe.de und computerbetrug.de.


----------



## SprMa (16 April 2002)

*Rückruf*

Sowas ähnliches hatte ich mal nach einem Inserat in der Alles / Kurz&Fündig. Ich bekam eine SMS, in der der Absender sehr interessiert an meinem Angebot war und um Rückruf bat. Erratet die Nummer, die angegeben war...


----------



## Tonguru (26 Mai 2002)

*Abzocke nicht nur über 0190-Nummern*

Siehe hierzu im Forum "Dialer" den Beitrag "SMS-Abzocke".

Das ist die Masche, vor der bei "Stern-TV" gewarnt wurde.


----------



## Eisbaer (24 Juni 2002)

Ich verstehe ohnehin nicht, wie man vor allem aufgrund einer SMS jemanden zurueckruft. So etwas wuerde ich ohnehin niemals tun, wenn ich die Nummer nicht einmal kenne. Wer was von mir will, der kann auch ruhig mal selber anrufen. Oder sehe ich das grundsaetzlich hier falsch ?

Gruss Thomas


----------

